# Distressed Unknown African



## GowanusBklyn (Jan 20, 2020)

Hi - I have this unknown Black African that is showing some distress. I have had for 3+ years. It is normally Black with nice Blue and Brown colors along bottom fins. It has recently looked a bit "beaten up", though I have not seen any others bother it. Water conditions remain very solid. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would isolate him in a hospital tank with nitrates < 20-ppm.

What are the dimensions of your tank? What fish do you have stocked: counts of each species and genders.


----------



## GowanusBklyn (Jan 20, 2020)

Thanks for responding. In addition to the unidentified fish (about 4"), I have a 55 gallon aquarium with 1 male 4" Cobalt Blue Zebra; 1 male 4" Red Peacock; 1 male 3" Yellowfin Borleyi; and 8 2-3" unsexed Yellow Labs (which breed frequently).


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

OK so the borleyi is too big for a 55G.

Mbuna like zebras don't mix well with haps and peacocks. Try removing the cobalt permanently.

Meanwhile post a pic of your unknown African in Unidentifed. If he is a mbuna, you may want to remove him permanently as well.


----------



## GowanusBklyn (Jan 20, 2020)

Interesting. They all get along pretty well for Africans, though they have all been together for many years. Maybe I need to do a bit more research to make sure I know what I have . . . Thanks for the thoughts.


----------

